

Startup Weekend San Francisco 2 from April 3-5, 2009 - code_devil
http://socialapp.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/announcement-startup-weekend-san-francisco-2-april-3-5-2009/
I am looking for other developer's who will be going for Startup Weekend to partner up. I have signed up as a Back end Developer.
======
code_devil
I have signed up as a Back End developer for the event. I would be interested
to meet up with someone who is also going there and team up with them before
hand.

------
mburnett
I am going as well. Registered as user experience guy.

Went last year and had a blast!

